# Kids in the Med 2014



## ucanca (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! We are a family of 5 sailing the Med this season. Our children are 4.5, 7 and 8 y.o. We are looking for other families with kids of similar ages.
We would love to hear from you!
Patricia


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet!!!

Alas we are on the otherside of the world, but the Med with kids is something we want do as I think it would be a great experience.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

ucanca said:


> Hello everyone! We are a family of 5 sailing the Med this season. Our children are 4.5, 7 and 8 y.o. We are looking for other families with kids of similar ages.
> We would love to hear from you!
> Patricia


Hi Patricia,
you could meet our children sailing projects in the first week of July on the greek west coast (Levkas, Meganisi...) or in Italy (Venice, Triest..) at the end of August. These Kids are a bit older than yours but for sure they would have fun together...have a look:




gtx chris


----------

